# Outlet Prices??? How sad!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it was on that "huge" thread where it was mentioned that Lancaster County PA has a lot of puppymills. Well, on our recent trip through the city of Lancaster, I spotted this sign and thought I'd share. Sorry the quality isn't very good, we were driving and I took it looking through the windshield.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh how sad.........what a sad and sick world we live in,huh?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie, 
That is even more horrible than you described it. I was thinking it would be a hand painted sign but a professional one at that! Yikes and lets each do our part to educate those near us!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What is even more sad is that the sign says it's the Humane League of Lancaster County! How humane can outlet prices for designer breeds be? Things like that just sicken me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's a real problem. I live an hour from Lancaster. They just had puppymill awareness day last month. I couldn't make it, but was there last year. 

My husband and I went to a puppymill and snuck back to see the dogs. There were cages stacked on top of each other. The dogs were packed in cages and there was no shelter from the rain, snow, heat, or cold. . It broke my heart and yes, they were havanese.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how sad.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Breaks my heart to see this and hear the stories. Makes me mad as heck too !!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

If you google "humane league of Lancaster County" their website comes up. This place is about rescue and education. I don't think their slogan was very clever though, it makes me think that this place is a puppy mill, but in reality it's a rescue organization, hummm.
Paula


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> If you google "humane league of Lancaster County" their website comes up. This place is about rescue and education. I don't think their slogan was very clever though, it makes me think that this place is a puppy mill, but in reality it's a rescue organization, hummm.
> Paula


It was probabaly supposed to be witty and a comment on the fact that designer breeds are really just mutts and that you can get a mutt through rescue far cheaper than from pet store or puppy mill. But it is confusing!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh that is so sad, I am hoping to stop in Lancaster on our road trip next June I may just have to come up with a puppy rescue mission while I am there.
I was planning this trip hoping to visit some Amish communities. I have always had a fondness for Shakers and decided it would be fun to learn about the Amish. I am beginning to wonder if I still really want to know anything after hearing so much about the Amish and puppy mills.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We also saw a huge billboard along one of the highways which was definitely anti-puppymill. It showed a beagle inside a dishwasher. It said something to the effect of "A female beagle can spend 12 to 15 yrs. in a cage no larger than your dishwasher. Help shut down puppymills."


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leann, count me in on the roadtrip, maybe we can rescue a few here and there and they wont notice!!! :spy:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like some people in their city would take a stand and try to
do something to shut down the puppy mills.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Leeann,
Even though there are puppymills, Lancaster is one of my favorite places for a weekend get away. My husband and i went specifically to bust these puppymillers but found out it's very difficult. Some of them are still licensed by the AKC!
If you come thru and have the pups you could swing by for a playdate.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Lancaster and used to go every year for a big quilt festival. Haven't been there in a while. I think we need to email that Humane Society and tell them we don't think they are so humane by selling these designer dogs and advertising at "outlet prices". Even if they rescued them from a mill, there is a better way to find these puppies homes.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda we will have the pups and are hoping to plan as many play dates as possible. This trip is all about the boys visiting family & friends and a little shopping for mom (we love antique & hand made furniture). We would love to stop in for some play time, the boys do need their potty breaks.. So far we are looking at the last week in June when the weather is nice, I will be sure to post our trip as the time gets closer to see who we can stop in and visit with.

I have such mixed feelings about rescuing a dog from a puppy mill. Yes you are rescuing them to find them a better home but in the same sense you are buying these dogs at auctions to rescue them which still gives the mills fuel to continue breeding. But then again if a good place rescues them instead of another puppy mill or pet store the dog is better off. It’s a win - lose situation with a vicious cycle.
This Humane League does just look like a place for lost or unwanted pets but the advertising is terrible on that sign.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You know what I am hoping you are right. When I went to pick up a dog for Havanese Rescue back in Columbus-they were running a design your own dog and it had pictures of mixed breeds since that is really popular right now. They had clever names under them and different mixes. 

I assumed like many of you knowing what happens in Lancaster that it was a puppy mill. I can't imagine some of the dogs those workers at the humane society see on a day to day basis.

YIKES!
Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This is so sad. I wish some investigative reporter (ABC has pretty good record on investigative reporting shows) would do a story on these puppymills. It is so heartbreaking to keep the dogs in such inhumane conditions.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's just like the Hav in the pet store last week. She was beautiful and looked just like Mykee, the pup Leslie was supposed to take. I couldn't believe how perfect she was. I think about her every day and will not go back to the store, because I know that pup will be going home with me. But I can't do it only because I know it is perpetuating the whole puppy mill thing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann,
I also am just fascinated by the Amish,Mennonite and Shakers.I think they are very interesting people.My Mom and I took a trip into Indiana almost 17 years ago and visited the Amish and Mennonite people.They are very shy,but nice.They had many beautiful quilts and furniture for sale.I bought a cookbook.(Last of the big spenders)LOL!It was exciting to see a whole bunch of women on a porch making soap and butter etc.I'm shocked that they would get into dog breeding,but we were there many years ago too,and things change.My daughter got to go with her Girl Scout troop to a mennonite farm and spend the day when she was in 5th or 6 th grade.They sat at their table and ate and played with their children etc.She had a great day,but the Girl Scouts could not get used to using an out house...they all tried to hold it!My daughter finally gave in and used there facilities.Interesting how different the kids were,and yet how much in common they really had.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ I was shocked they would do this, too. But, after thinking of their chosen lifestyle, it made a bit of "sense" to me. The puppy breeding and selling is low-tech. It doesn't require any modern equipment to run; they have the space it takes to have the dogs, since most of them have farms; and with so many tourists in the area, they have a ready market for the pups. Given their values (?) and lifestyle, how else could they make the kind of $ they can get for these poor dogs?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, did you ever go quilt shopping from the Amish. I know the hours put in to make a quilt, but they are not cheap by any means. My cousing just bought one for $750. But I understand exactly what you are saying and it makes sense even if we feel it is wrong.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,I know it must be hard for them to make ends meet(like the rest of us).Their quilts are just gorgeous--and the furniture very price-y,but it is quality work I know...and real solid wood--not the junk we are used to,with the wood veneer over particle board etc.I think at that time they were also selling produce and the Mennonites were working in the public tourism trade(such as working on the grounds we visited,in kitchens and they had their own places too.They had little buildings out in front of their homesteads selling wares.Of course farmers in fields etc.Actually we saw them raising a barn.It was awesome to me,but then I love the lifestyle and of course,I had a passion for flowers/barns etc.clear back then,along with the quilt making.I guess I do understand how they could enter the dog breeding arena,but you would think they would be extra good breeders given their backgrounds etc.Vet care is expensive,but they do probably have their own Amish vet....It does give you food for thought----


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie that’s funny my destination goal is Indiana. How long of a drive was it for you to visit the Amish? Yes my brain is already spinning on how I can get my hands on Quincy during this little trip of mine..
We went a couple of years ago to visit the last active shaker community in Maine. There are only 3 or 4 remaining shakers alive, we have a few shaker villages in driving distance that I always love to go visit. As winter approaches we will probably be hitting the auctions again with hopes of a shaker find at a good price, yea right who am I kidding LOL. 

Leslie does make a very good point, this is probably normal to them but not us. I hope none of those Amish turn their backs from those puppies they are trying to sell while I’m visiting. Laurie I may need your help after all someone may need to bail me out of jail..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll ask my Mom where it was exactly that we went...My Mom lives in Illinois,100 miles south and west of Chicago.Mom, Benjamin and I went.We had a mini vacation...Benjamin was my only child and I believe he was in the 2-3 yr.old range.Mom's is a 6 hour drive for me,and it seems like we drove into Indiana and went south maybe 3-4 more hours from my Mom's.We had thee most fun --Mom and I.I'll always remember that trip--just not the location:brick:.We also have an Amish settlement here in Iowa.It is the Amana colonies,but it isn't like it was there.It is more "tourist-y" I guess I'd say.I'll check with my Mom.She will remember and let you know.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

After reading all these post’s about puppy mill’s I was shocked when I went on Riley and Monte’s school blog today to find this.

I was shocked to see something like this so close to home and YES I planning on finding out how I can help.

Tuesday, October 02, 2007
Gemini Dogs assists in HSUS response in Maine 
On September 29, Gemini Dogs owner Michelle Borelli was deployed through the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) National Disaster Animal Response Team (NDART) to Buxton, Maine, where she assisted in the continuing on-site care of over 275 dogs who were seized by the state of Maine in a recent raid of an unlicensed kennel.
According to The Portland Press Herald, the dogs had been living in deplorable conditions typical of animal breeding facilities known as “puppy mills.” The Herald also reported that many of the dogs were malnourished, injured and afflicted with infectious diseases.
According to American Humane, who is assisting in the mission, "Puppy mills supply the commercial pet market through mass breeding practices that put profits first and animals’ well-being last. In these operations, animals typically suffer abuse and physical stress, exposure to extremes of heat and cold, and a lack of sufficient food and water. They often live in filthy, diseased conditions and may spend their entire lives in small runs or cages."

Michelle is a member of NDART, SMART, and CMDART, and she is the founding member of the newly-formed Gemini Dogs Disaster Animal Response Team. Due to the nature of her deployment, Michelle is unable to comment on her work in Maine. However, she did urge that by supporting our Gemini Dogs DART, you can help her to reach out to these and other animals.
Michelle is actively seeking members for the Gemini Dogs team, and will be hosting an educational discussion on how you can get involved during our annual Howl-O-Ween Festival, which is tentatively scheduled for the first weekend of November.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Linda we will have the pups and are hoping to plan as many play dates as possible. This trip is all about the boys visiting family & friends and a little shopping for mom (we love antique & hand made furniture). We would love to stop in for some play time, the boys do need their potty breaks.. So far we are looking at the last week in June when the weather is nice, I will be sure to post our trip as the time gets closer to see who we can stop in and visit with.
> 
> I have such mixed feelings about rescuing a dog from a puppy mill. Yes you are rescuing them to find them a better home but in the same sense you are buying these dogs at auctions to rescue them which still gives the mills fuel to continue breeding. But then again if a good place rescues them instead of another puppy mill or pet store the dog is better off. It's a win - lose situation with a vicious cycle.
> This Humane League does just look like a place for lost or unwanted pets but the advertising is terrible on that sign.


Leeann,
Yes, please let us know if you will be passing through. My house is between Philadelphia and Lancaster, closer to Phila. We have some great hiking trails here! Brady's mom and I would love to show you guys around. In exchange, you can teach our dogs how to spin!LOL! I thought I would throw that joke in there again!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

that is truly sad and you know where the money is going for the animals they do sale to there signs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I think it was on that "huge" thread where it was mentioned that Lancaster County PA has a lot of puppymills. Well, on our recent trip through the city of Lancaster, I spotted this sign and thought I'd share. Sorry the quality isn't very good, we were driving and I took it looking through the windshield.


After looking them up on the web, I think they're wonderful! (Before that I thought a brick thrown through their sign was a good idea) :brick: 
They're bringing in all those people who think designer dogs are a great thing and showing them the reality of what a designer dog really is. 
They have dog training classes, a microchip clinic, a dog walk, pet costume contests, doggie dancing demos, etc. and get people involved with their dogs. They get 4 paws up from us.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> It's just like the Hav in the pet store last week. She was beautiful and looked just like Mykee.


:fencing: :smash: :kev: 
*Jerks!!!!!!!* Ok, so that's a nicer word for what I was thinking.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> After looking them up on the web, I think they're wonderful! (Before that I thought a brick thrown through their sign was a good idea) :brick:
> They're bringing in all those people who think designer dogs are a great thing and showing them the reality of what a designer dog really is.
> They have dog training classes, a microchip clinic, a dog walk, pet costume contests, doggie dancing demos, etc. and get people involved with their dogs. They get 4 paws up from us.


Thanks for researching. Guess I jumped to conclusions, probably because of where it's located and what I'd heard about the area.

I'm glad to know they're doing the _right thing_ for those little guys.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Thanks for researching. Guess I jumped to conclusions, probably because of where it's located and what I'd heard about the area.
> 
> I'm glad to know they're doing the _right thing_ for those little guys.


I was right there with you Leslie until I looked them up. Seeing that sign was a shock to the system!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Leeann,
> Yes, please let us know if you will be passing through. My house is between Philadelphia and Lancaster, closer to Phila. We have some great hiking trails here! Brady's mom and I would love to show you guys around. In exchange, you can teach our dogs how to spin!LOL! I thought I would throw that joke in there again!


Phily is about 5 hrs from my home and I think this is the route we were thinking of taking on our way back home. I would love to stop by and visit with you and anyone else in the area. I will keep you guys in mind when planning our route thanks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Phily is about 5 hrs from my home and I think this is the route we were thinking of taking on our way back home. I would love to stop by and visit with you and anyone else in the area. I will keep you guys in mind when planning our route thanks.


That would be great. We have another havanese puppy in the area and I think another lady I know is getting one. It might turn out to be a pretty nice size group. If you need a place to stay I also have 2 spare bedrooms. I'll just have to check with DH!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, when are you planning on travelling thru this area? I am in central Jersey and would love a visit from you and your family!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Not till next June Laurie, we are planning a trip out to Indiana for a few day's and will probably be making a few stops on the way home for some play time. I have always wanted to go to Lancaster and now I have more reasons to drive the extra miles home. I have not figured every thing out yet except what week so my sister could put in for some time off out in Indy. It will be a good winter project to sit down and map out where all Riley & Monte's friends are that they can stop & visit lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a feeling Leeann is gonna end up taking one LONG road trip! We are all going to invite her to visit. LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I have a feeling Leeann is gonna end up taking one LONG road trip! We are all going to invite her to visit. LOL!


We already are thinking 1.5 - 2 weeks are going to be needed just to spend a couple of days in Indy lol and hey we do have to stop, rest and exercise the boys.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember driving through that area and seeing a sign "DISCOUNT PETS". Who wants a discount pet? Sick.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, if you want to see some beautiful sights, visit wineries and farms, an acquarium, "The Hamptons", detour thru LI so we can play too. Then you can hop on the ferry for a leisurely ride to either Bridgeport or New London. It's a great trip.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And don't forget to stop by the Big Apple to visit Kubrick and I!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Leeann, if you want to see some beautiful sights, visit wineries and farms, an acquarium, "The Hamptons", detour thru LI so we can play too. Then you can hop on the ferry for a leisurely ride to either Bridgeport or New London. It's a great trip.


Now that sounds right up my alley. I would love to do The Hamtons and some wineries and then a ferry ride heading home. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann,
:brick:I sure told you wrong!I'm sorry!:brick:
I talked to my Mom and where we were was an Amish/Mennonite settlement in Arcola Illinois.We were going to go to Indiana as that was our destination,but we went to Arcola instead.She laughed at me...but she says it was longer ago then I thought too.Mom said Benjamin was still in diapers.They say the mind is the first thing to go!:laugh:I'm in trouble or being struck by the early menopause memory fairy!:flypig:


----------

